# Your Still Lifes !



## onecatahula (Jan 18, 2015)

I started a thread a little while ago called "Your Action Shots"
This is the Opposite !  
Lets call it: Your Still Lifes 

Always collecting bike bits and pieces . . 
these are on the table by my couch.

I call it 
"Red Badges and Indians"





SHOW US *YOUR* STILL LIFES ! !


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## dfa242 (Jan 18, 2015)

*Gothic Guard*


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## mike j (Jan 18, 2015)

*Waiting for a train...*

...patiently.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 18, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


>




Nice! Love those waterfall badges.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 18, 2015)

onecatahula said:


> I started a thread a little while ago called "Your Action Shots"
> This is the Opposite !
> Lets call it: Your Still Lifes
> 
> ...




Nice badges Pete, but that Lagunitas!


----------



## Balloonatic (Jan 18, 2015)

*I know I parked my bike near here somewhere?*

Is there a bike in this picture?


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 18, 2015)

*Ok*

.........


----------



## kingsilver (Jan 18, 2015)

*A pair of kings*


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 18, 2015)

*Anniversary Bike...*

1937 Westfield Syracuse


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 18, 2015)

set the "vintage victor mouse trap" with a wad of cash ,what appeared next was a rare delta mouse!A little work and now mounted on the 1937 

Colson Vogue


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## larock65 (Jan 18, 2015)

*Iver Johnson*

Classic cool.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## bobcycles (Jan 19, 2015)

*Sunset STILL this evening Hermosa Pier 46 Hartung DX*

*This bike is a dream to ride, so a perfect combo of dream sunset and very calm (still) waters of the Pacific.

I love this Modest-Rat bike and if anyone is curious about how it came to be, ( a near impossible build )  I'll post some better pix in the TANKLESS thread.











*


----------



## mike j (Jan 19, 2015)

Bikes n' Buddhas


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## mrg (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## ccmerz (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 20, 2015)

Someone chained there bike to a tree and never came back for it. So the tree grew into the bicycle!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## HARPO (Jan 21, 2015)

1941 Elgin Collegiate saddle...actually, what's left of it....


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 21, 2015)

Bug Eye! V/r Shawn


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Still life*

A little fuzzy


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## rollfaster (Jan 21, 2015)

*Still*

Life.


----------



## HARPO (Jan 21, 2015)

1942 woman's Columbia Sports...original tire still attached. Bike is ALL original and in beautiful condition.


----------



## HARPO (Jan 21, 2015)

!@#$%^&...above pic won't enlarge to show WAR TIRE on the tire...


----------



## Iverider (Jan 21, 2015)

by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## mike j (Jan 21, 2015)

Yum...presentation is everything.


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Still*

Gears and candy


----------



## mrg (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Dangerwagon (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 21, 2015)

Guts.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## larock65 (Jan 21, 2015)

*41*

Shelby


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 22, 2015)

Old Dayton...V/r Shawn


----------



## HARPO (Jan 22, 2015)

*1957 Schwinn Corvette*

Purchased from the original owner. Except for the air in the tires, 100% original as she received it on Christmas day in 1957.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## kingsilver (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 22, 2015)

1937 colson vogue


----------



## larock65 (Jan 22, 2015)

X 53!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 22, 2015)

1938 Colson Streamliner


----------



## chitown (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## larock65 (Jan 23, 2015)

*X53*

Western Flyer Rocket Ray


----------



## mike j (Jan 24, 2015)

Fresh nickel


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 24, 2015)

*Still*

Faux patina.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 24, 2015)

The 2 Elgin twin lights!


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## syclesavage (Jan 25, 2015)

Front and back can't decide


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Jan 27, 2015)

dfa242 said:


> View attachment 192900




Very nice Badge!!!!


----------



## catfish (Jan 27, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


>




Very cool EA tail light. You don't see many of these.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 27, 2015)

=================
=================


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 27, 2015)

*The Late Cecil Buchmeier and His 1935 Shelby-Pirate ...........*







=============
=============


----------



## mrg (Jan 27, 2015)

*no rivets !*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 28, 2015)

*Old batteries ....*


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 28, 2015)

Box of boxes.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## rollfaster (Jan 28, 2015)

*Still life*

.......


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 28, 2015)

An 'ol Schwinn.... V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## RJWess (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## RJWess (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## larock65 (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## RJWess (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## mike j (Jan 28, 2015)

It's all about the tanklights.


----------



## kingsilver (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## RJWess (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## kingsilver (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 30, 2015)

Cool Badge....


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 30, 2015)

Stewart Warner....


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 30, 2015)

Delta Horn-lite


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 30, 2015)

......


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Since we seem to be on a light theme--Tanklights. V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## militarymonark (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## 509clunk (Feb 1, 2015)

Everything is still until the sun comes out !


----------



## HARPO (Feb 1, 2015)

*1938 Colson*

Waiting to retire to begin a restoration...


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 1, 2015)

Get some nice morning  light in the garage in the winter time.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 2, 2015)

*missing in action...*

Cool bike...




Marty bought and finished it. I want to see it again...


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 2, 2015)

*craig's list...*

......


----------



## catfish (Feb 2, 2015)

........................


----------



## kingsilver (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## mike j (Feb 2, 2015)

Industrial


----------



## walter branche (Feb 2, 2015)

*Ben Bowden*

one day I was leaving Bens home and asked him to point to his Bowden photos in his garage


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## walter branche (Feb 2, 2015)

*Richard Schwinn , Jim Hurd*

Richard schwinn giving me the peace sign 1990


----------



## willswares1220 (Feb 2, 2015)

*A few Classics I used to own................*

> 30's Flocycle > Ladies Colson > 30's Schwinn motorbike > old whitewall art >


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 4, 2015)

*Turn signals and brake light ....*

N.o.s.


----------



## HARPO (Feb 4, 2015)

1934 girls ROLLFAST...


----------



## mrg (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 4, 2015)

*1925 Iver Johnson Truss bar*

This is on the seat tube of my Truss bar


----------



## slick (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## syclesavage (Feb 7, 2015)

ohdeebee you sellin or teasin


----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 7, 2015)

syclesavage said:


> ohdeebee you sellin or teasin




Mostly teasin' but you never know!


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## rollfaster (Feb 7, 2015)

*Still life*

Dogleg.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 8, 2015)

Tire shop ephemera.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 8, 2015)

Sunday morning still!


----------



## eddie_bravo (Feb 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larock65 (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## mrg (Feb 8, 2015)

Ah. I miss the good old days ( a typical weekend find )


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 8, 2015)

wow!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## larock65 (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## rollfaster (Feb 9, 2015)

*Very still*

Sorry but I couldn't resist.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 9, 2015)

Mina.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 9, 2015)

More tire shop ephemera.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larock65 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## HARPO (Feb 11, 2015)

1940's Westfield...


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 11, 2015)

*Still life*

Moto stem.


----------



## rickyd (Feb 11, 2015)

Jewelry on the correct page this time.


----------



## slick (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## slick (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## slick (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## 2jakes (Feb 11, 2015)

*A Still Life !*




*A work of art in the Seurat style ! *


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Feb 12, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


>




Wow! Very nice!


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Oldbikes (Feb 13, 2015)

Love the badge!


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## HARPO (Feb 14, 2015)

1940's Columbia Sports Tourist...original tire...


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 14, 2015)

Amazing!


----------



## mike j (Feb 14, 2015)

Yeah...beautiful shot.


----------



## larock65 (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## rollfaster (Feb 15, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


>




thats cool as hell scott.rob.


----------



## HARPO (Feb 15, 2015)

Another shot from the War Columbia Sports Tourist...


----------



## HARPO (Feb 15, 2015)

And another...


----------



## mike j (Feb 15, 2015)

Nice shots Harpo, when can we see the big picture?


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 15, 2015)

Hey Mike I get your point that's way toooooo many teasin's for me too.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## HARPO (Feb 16, 2015)

http://www.proteanpaper.com/scart_r...eyall=&srkeywords=&srcateg=000000000000000429

This is for *mike j* AND *syclesavage* who wanted to see more of my Sports Tourist. Since I'm at the office, above is a link that takes you to the bike when Howie Cohen put it up on his web site about four years ago for me.

Thanks!
fred


----------



## HARPO (Feb 16, 2015)

*Btw*

The shot of the wooden pedal from the other day wasn't from this bike (I goofed), it was from a Sears Collegiate I have.


----------



## mike j (Feb 16, 2015)

Nice, I have that bike ( S.T. ) in black, though your's is better preserved


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 16, 2015)

Harpo, bike looks real good like that dark maroon nice job.


----------



## mrg (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## mike j (Feb 17, 2015)

Beautiful composition, very complex in it's simplicity.


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 17, 2015)

Old bikes


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## jd56 (Feb 17, 2015)

slick said:


> View attachment 196151



Now I see why you wanted the ladies Columbia...nice pair!

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## jd56 (Feb 17, 2015)

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## jd56 (Feb 17, 2015)

Fire Arrow...ahhhh a tanklight





It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 18, 2015)

*RED PHANTOM*


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## larock65 (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## kingsilver (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Feb 22, 2015)

chain rings.


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 22, 2015)

Fly baby fly


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## cds2323 (Feb 23, 2015)

....


----------



## mike j (Feb 24, 2015)

....


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 24, 2015)

The last two posted photos are very creative.

Thanks for sharing !


----------



## walter branche (Feb 24, 2015)

*2 victors*

1887 on the left 1888 on the right


----------



## frampton (Feb 26, 2015)

Coaster


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 26, 2015)

Nice Sachs on that CBR good stuff!


----------



## frampton (Feb 26, 2015)

Good Eye Joe.


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 1, 2015)

Ohh ohhh !!! No bueno,  now its really a "still ride" !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pantmaker (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## mike j (Mar 3, 2015)

*deco*


----------



## slick (Mar 8, 2015)

Garage life. 1948 Columbia, San Francisco Tour De Fat bell, and a PBR. While i tinker on other bikes, the Columbias cup holder works well for beer and looks great doing it.


----------



## slick (Mar 8, 2015)

Karlas 1938 Roadmaster Supreme on a slightly rainy evening night ride a few months back...ya it got wet, so did we. No big deal, that's what fenders are for. Ride'em.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## rollfaster (Mar 10, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


>




Scott, I love the finish of this bike. Don't know how you did it, but I love it. Rob.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 10, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> Scott, I love the finish of this bike. Don't know how you did it, but I love it. Rob.




Thanks, Rob, it did come out pretty good, didn't it! 
Happy to share how it was done, maybe a "how to" thread...might help folks looking to "de-bling" parts & pieces to match a worn bike.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 10, 2015)

Great idea, please do. I have my own ways but it's always nice to see other ideas as well.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 10, 2015)

*Still*

Glass and Colson


----------



## HARPO (Mar 10, 2015)

mike j said:


> *deco*




Nice bike! I have the girls version in blue...


----------



## HARPO (Mar 10, 2015)

Train Headlight...


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 10, 2015)

Rad pic Mike!


----------



## mrg (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## rollfaster (Mar 11, 2015)

*Still life*

License.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Mar 12, 2015)

.....................


----------



## catfish (Mar 12, 2015)

Victory!


----------



## mrg (Mar 12, 2015)

My bad, wrong thread buy its a still life


----------



## mrg (Mar 12, 2015)

That more like it


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 12, 2015)

*Still life*

Moto stem.


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## larock65 (Mar 14, 2015)

*Accessory Art*


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 14, 2015)

Looks like im gonna have to make some tiny wooden propellers for the little airplane you have there. Neat!


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 14, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larock65 (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## larock65 (Mar 14, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


>




Scot you have some great accessories and parts! Amazing!


----------



## slick (Mar 14, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






New Departure....its what's for dinner. Lol! 
My favorite hub of all time.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 15, 2015)

*Still life*

Sliding clamp mesinger.


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 16, 2015)

Old homemade stick shift for Bendix 2-speed on a single bar Monark roadster.


----------



## TwoSchwinns (Mar 16, 2015)

*Colson!*

Love this head badge


----------



## mike j (Mar 16, 2015)

What's not to love? Gotta love those Colson's.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## larock65 (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## Fltwd57 (Mar 18, 2015)

*Meiselbach on bark...*


----------



## HARPO (Mar 19, 2015)

1934 Rollfast....


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## dfa242 (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## larock65 (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Classicriders (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 23, 2015)

Cluttered workbench.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frampton (Mar 23, 2015)

junque


----------



## larock65 (Mar 23, 2015)

frampton said:


> junque




Great junk Dale!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 23, 2015)

Jeez Dale!


----------



## mike j (Mar 24, 2015)

" Le junque es magnifique"!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 24, 2015)

Still no life....


----------



## catfish (Mar 24, 2015)

Stuff......


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 24, 2015)

I was working in the Shelby aisle today.
Chris


----------



## mike j (Mar 25, 2015)

Still no life, stuff, shelby aisle, all great shots. Keep it coming, por favor.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## kingsilver (Mar 25, 2015)

*Hand cut paper #3   "26 X"*


----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## John (Mar 25, 2015)

Just a worker from long ago


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## larock65 (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## slick (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## mike j (Mar 28, 2015)

I see a good deal of potential in that tank.


----------



## syclesavage (Mar 28, 2015)

Chain guard is to die for...


----------



## larock65 (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Apr 5, 2015)

------------------------------------------------------


----------



## catfish (Apr 5, 2015)

Twinbar.


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## larock65 (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 13, 2015)

The Bicycle Jesus Ponders the Meaning of Bikes.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## pedal_junky (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## mazdaflyer (Jul 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jul 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jul 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jul 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jul 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jul 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jul 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingsilver (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## willswares1220 (Jul 30, 2015)

A few pics, but sorry some of these are earlier than '33 :eek:


----------



## spoker (Jul 30, 2015)

*my school*

went there in first grade now i own it,built in 1899


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jul 30, 2015)

No way,,really? That's cool. More pics of it when you can. And where?


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 30, 2015)

Very,very cool old building. Congrads.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Jul 30, 2015)

Awesome! Love it!
Is your old desk still there?


----------



## the tinker (Jul 30, 2015)

Neat! What are your plans for it? Would make a dynamite place for bikes.   Looks like it's surrounded by farm land. great place to kick back.


----------



## bikejunk (Jul 30, 2015)

If you decide to part it out I need the left hand shutters..........


----------



## spoker (Jul 30, 2015)

i thought i but theses pics in the stills thread but o well,the stuff inside is at my cousins,desks,pulldown maps,redwing porcilan drinking fountanits kinda in the stcks,6 miles from a town,mora minnesota,there was a matching house next to it that was provided for the teacher who taught grades 1 through 6there where 3 of use in 1rst grade,there used to be plcnics and softball games on sundays,my parents met there in the 30s,i like goin there and hangin out its super quite and serene


----------



## Oldbikes (Jul 30, 2015)

Very cool.  Any old bikes stashed away in there?! [emoji3]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 24, 2015)

*riding in the rain....*

37 Fleetwood took this shot of my fender Bomb




Cyclone coaster rides are rain or shine…


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 24, 2015)

Nightlife. 





Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 24, 2015)

Just another day at the beach.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## the tinker (Aug 25, 2015)

oldfart36 said:


>




Really like that gaurd, let's see the whole bike!


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 25, 2015)

Sorry, girls Shelby, I bought for parts. She's already torn down. Thanks.


----------



## cds2323 (Aug 27, 2015)

48 Monark Super Deluxe that I stripped of all usable parts and then hung on the back of my barn in June. Lower bar is completely rusted away.


----------



## the tinker (Aug 28, 2015)

cds2323 said:


> 48 Monark Super Deluxe that I stripped of all usable parts and then hung on the back of my barn in June. Lower bar is completely rusted away.




That is really neat. I like barns. I bet yours is loaded with old stuff!


----------



## onecatahula (Aug 30, 2015)

My favorite bike is kinda like a Watermelon . . .
Green and Green, and Red where it counts !


----------



## MrAustralia (Sep 2, 2015)

*Jumping at shadows*

Feel free to guess the bicycle!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 2, 2015)

Snyder built Hawthorne?


----------



## MrAustralia (Sep 2, 2015)

*Got it in one!*



fordmike65 said:


> Snyder built Hawthorne?




Spot on!!!  Full marks fordmike!  Congrats!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 2, 2015)

Well,  I'm on here constantly so I better learn something! Cool pic! Let's see the bike!


----------



## MrAustralia (Sep 2, 2015)

*1941 Hawthorne*



fordmike65 said:


> Well,  I'm on here constantly so I better learn something! Cool pic! Let's see the bike!




Said Bike!!


----------



## mrg (Sep 2, 2015)

found next to my workbench while rebuilding this hub, sprayed glue over them.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Sep 7, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> 37 Fleetwood took this shot of my fender Bomb
> View attachment 233545
> Cyclone coaster rides are rain or shine…




Very cool, I found one of those still in package at the Sparks Flea Market last weekend.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie_bravo (Sep 7, 2015)

6in chain found on side of road


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 14, 2015)

mazdaflyer said:


> Very cool, I found one of those still in package at the Sparks Flea Market last weekend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I have the perfect bike for a repo fender bomb.... Congratulations on the find. 




Persons reflector at the orange ride.


----------



## HARPO (Sep 14, 2015)

On a blue 1939 or 1938 Colson girl's bike I have...


----------



## HARPO (Sep 14, 2015)

ooops...forgot to attach the photo.....


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## okozzy (Sep 14, 2015)

ND 2 speed gadgets...


----------



## mazdaflyer (Sep 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j (Sep 19, 2015)

Ah, grasshopper.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 19, 2015)

*Still lifes*

Shelby frames.


----------



## larock65 (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## tvtaddy (Sep 20, 2015)

Rusty look, it looks needs to be painted.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Sep 26, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 7, 2015)

Some cool shots I've taken recently. Nothing for sale. In my collection. 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mazdaflyer (Oct 22, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 22, 2015)

Years of paint peeling…


----------



## eddie_bravo (Nov 28, 2015)

Trying to find the right sunset light to accent the accessories 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larock65 (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## cds2323 (Feb 17, 2016)

What most of my 'barn finds' actually look like. Usually all rusted and beat up. This one is so bad the lower bar is gone. Hung what's left of this 48 Monark Super Deluxe on my barn.


----------



## dogdart (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## BASHER76 (Feb 20, 2016)

Here's one of me on my old 1948 Roadmaster before I sold it.


----------



## BASHER76 (Feb 20, 2016)

My 1951 Columbia 5 Star Superb on the St. Clair river.


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 20, 2016)

This stuff is all gone, been in the fifties the last two days. I don't miss it!


----------



## rocketman (Feb 20, 2016)

A few of my babies


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 22, 2016)

Shelby parts.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 22, 2016)

cds2323 said:


> Shelby parts.View attachment 288384




I'm really "lichen" this one....


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Feb 25, 2016)

That 'barn find' Monark remnants in the snow.


----------



## BASHER76 (Feb 25, 2016)

1941 Wards Hawthorne.


----------



## Floyd (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## hawkster19 (Mar 1, 2016)

1940's Monark Spartan rat rod.


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 12, 2016)

...

 

 


A petrified prewar Goodyear All-Weather.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 13, 2016)

Peek a Boo !! Missing reflector 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/IMG]


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## mrg (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Mar 17, 2016)

...got D's


----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 22, 2016)

And it rides as nice as it looks.


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 22, 2016)

Cleaned all the caked on old hard and dry grease off this hub only to find.....


----------



## bricycle (Mar 22, 2016)

hub said: some bicycle owners crack me up......


----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Apr 6, 2016)

An old pic of mine.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 6, 2016)

I took this the other day at a buddies house looking for some bearings.  



One of those plastic Rubbermaid shed's double doors cover that right up.


----------



## kingsilver (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## mike j (Apr 19, 2016)

Late 30's deco.


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 24, 2016)

All great still lifes!! keep 'um coming~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 27, 2016)

10 different valve caps


----------



## tikicruiser (Apr 27, 2016)

War time sprocket maybe?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 27, 2016)

Tire


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 30, 2016)

Number association


----------



## BASHER76 (Apr 30, 2016)

My 1941 Hawthorne.


----------



## Jarod24 (Apr 30, 2016)

37/38 Dayton


----------



## tripple3 (May 13, 2016)

Sneak pic


----------



## catfish (May 13, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (May 30, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Jun 30, 2016)

Got a ladder to take a picture from above and saw the lone egg in the nest. See previous post.


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Jun 30, 2016)

old time rust holes


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## cyclingday (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Jul 20, 2016)

See posts #349 and #350.  Guess she came back and laid another egg. Now there are two hungry mouths on the Monark.


----------



## onecatahula (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## bobcycles (Jul 25, 2016)

Finally checking out these still lifes!  Nice stuff here.  Wow!  Hope this thread keeps going

Cleaned the work bench the other day and found these extracted bits......


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Jul 30, 2016)

Just arrived!


----------



## Mark Allard (Jul 30, 2016)

1951 Western Flyer Motorbike w/1949 Briggs & Stratton


----------



## Mark Allard (Jul 30, 2016)

Wings of Glory!


----------



## Mark Allard (Jul 30, 2016)

Wheels of time.


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 8, 2016)

Klunker mode...


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 8, 2016)

Test fitting some tallboy fenders and rear rack, not sure why I huffed it all the way up here afterwards. The extra weight was not appreciated, but plenty of thumbs up on the way down the hill from some local residents and other cyclists.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 2, 2016)

I thought this made a good shot. It's almost an abstraction the way your eyes aren't allowed to come to rest on any one focal point.

View attachment 378326


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 2, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> I thought this made a good shot. It's almost an abstraction the way your eyes aren't allowed to come to rest on any one focal point.
> 
> View attachment 378326
> 
> View attachment 378328




My eye's are stuck on those pedals that look oddly familiar...


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 2, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> My eye's are stuck on those pedals that look oddly familiar...



No, you've never see those before, These pedals are those obscure Torrington streamline pedals.  I'm not sure what # they are but I've seen them on the later Robin's.  I still have the ones you're thinking of too.


----------



## kingsilver (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 2, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> No, you've never see those before, These pedals are those obscure Torrington streamline pedals.  I'm not sure what # they are but I've seen them on the later Robin's.  I still have the ones you're thinking of too.



You're right. On my phone they just looked crusty and streamlined. Nice!


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 2, 2016)

For my friend on the C.A.B.E.



Hope this helps .


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 2, 2016)

2jakes said:


> For my friend on the C.A.B.E.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Now that's streamlined!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 2, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> You're right. On my phone they just looked crusty and streamlined. Nice!



The pedals you were thinking of near the bottom right.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 2, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> The pedals you were thinking of near the bottom right.
> 
> View attachment 378347



WTF????? I thought I was a pedal hoarder!:eek:


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 2, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> WTF????? I thought I was a pedal hoarder![emoji15]



I might have a bit of a fancy pedal fetish...


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## bairdco (Nov 3, 2016)

Crazy horse water pipes near my house with my 41 tall tank...


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Ross (Nov 3, 2016)

kingsilver said:


> *A pair of kings*



Nice Acutron


----------



## Harold (Pete) Allen (Nov 4, 2016)

Here is an advertisement from a 1947 issue of a comic book called "Young King Cole" for Fisk Bike Tires.  Not a "still" but I don't know where else to put it.


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 12, 2016)

As observed Fall colors still life....random bicycle chain 'patina'd gold' by
the elements and time with matching leaves, a 'no parking' red curb
and the city street backdrop.  Did not touch or alter the composition, shot it as found.....
no photo shop etc





 


Same image enhanced somewhat.......


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 13, 2016)

sold...




Real Photo; click image if you're looking at a computer monitor....


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Nov 13, 2016)

*My first try at posting photos*


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Nov 13, 2016)

*I LOVE LOBDELLS

 *


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Nov 13, 2016)

*HIBISCUS IN BLOOM ,MID-NOV. IN NOR CAL

 *


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 13, 2016)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> *HIBISCUS IN BLOOM ,MID-NOV. IN NOR CALView attachment 382908 *



 super nice pictures rudy ,love the colours of your bikes , nice collection!!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 13, 2016)

Broken Monark. See the thread on the first bike that started it all for the story.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 13, 2016)

From Hurricane Coaster ride Nov '16--detail from Mark's bike.  V/r Shawn


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Nov 13, 2016)

*Fellow Cabers ,Sorry for taken up a lot of room on Your Still Lives,but Ive just learned how to do the photo thing.In the future I will post my photos in the proper thread,cause Ive got a lot to show ya all.THANKS FOR YOUR UNDERSTANDING!!??*


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 13, 2016)

Rudy,
You can take up as much room as you need.
Your place is like still life nirvana.
Photo opportunities everywhere you look.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## onecatahula (Nov 14, 2016)

Lookin' Good Rudy ! ! !
Keep 'em coming . . .
(we know you have more)


----------



## Autocycleplane (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Nov 16, 2016)

*Eric,Great photo,Perhaps Tam Vally,gotta love threaded wire!!And the La Salle head badge matches the headlight inserts.Guess Im going to photo school!*


----------



## Autocycleplane (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks Rudy, but I can't take much credit for the magic of the golden hour. Right place at the right time.

Oh, Bayfront Park on Pickleweed Inlet. Close guess on the location!


----------



## Sacket cycle works (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 19, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 385344



i seriously did a double take when I saw this.  I thought it was a picture of my basement.


----------



## keith kodish (Nov 19, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> No, you've never see those before, These pedals are those obscure Torrington streamline pedals.  I'm not sure what # they are but I've seen them on the later Robin's.  I still have the ones you're thinking of too.



Torrington 15s. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 20, 2016)

keith kodish said:


> Torrington 15s.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk



I don't think so.  They are a just a single end plate teardrop pedal.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Nov 26, 2016)

Here is a 53 on our ski fence


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Nov 26, 2016)

*Well I reckon they came out!Thats my 53 Monark Super Delux that Ive had for a coons age .It came out of a Bar in New Jersy,where it hung above da bar.It was COATED with nicotine ,which preserved the beautiful Seafoam  Green paint,almost like built up grease On a rear hub.I think I got this Photo stuff down, still learning !Cause Ive got a lot more to show Ya allHope ya like what ya see,If not ?go to a different thread 
YOURS TRUELY*


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 4, 2016)

...


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 4, 2016)

34


----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 4, 2016)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> *Well I reckon they came out!Thats my 53 Monark Super Delux that Ive had for a coons age .It came out of a Bar in New Jersy,where it hung above da bar.It was COATED with nicotine ,which preserved the beautiful Seafoam  Green paint,almost like built up grease On a rear hub.I think I got this Photo stuff down, still learning !Cause Ive got a lot more to show Ya allHope ya like what ya see,If not ?go to a different thread
> YOURS TRUELY*



 reel nice monark and picture of it !!!!!, thanks for putting it on the cabe from bicycle larry


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Dec 6, 2016)

Old lock


----------



## Hobo Bill (Dec 6, 2016)

just waitin.....


----------



## cds2323 (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## TR6SC (Dec 9, 2016)

1881 Columbia Standard


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 9, 2016)

Life doesn't get much stiller. Accept for maybe Ben Stiller.


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 9, 2016)

spoker said:


> *my school*
> 
> went there in first grade now i own it,built in 1899



Very cool! I used to own a 1 room school house built in 1850


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## keith kodish (Dec 9, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## TR6SC (Dec 10, 2016)

1885 Star Special in the 21st Century!


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 10, 2016)

1947 Monark Silver King


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 10, 2016)

1881 Lucas's King of the Road pre-winder "Pickwick" lantern. Check out the tangential spokes with original wound and soldered ties!


----------



## eddie_bravo (Dec 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Dec 10, 2016)

MY FIRST DELTA HORNLIKE 1936 COLUMBIA SUPERB


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Dec 10, 2016)

*Ill Learn The focus one day

 *


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 10, 2016)

55 Westfield out in oceanside


----------



## mrg (Dec 10, 2016)

Pickin a winner


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 10, 2016)

That's too cool and too funny Mark!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Dec 11, 2016)

Columbia ice bike


----------



## mrg (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm guessing she (or he?) was pretty bored, no everyone is excited by cool cars, drags,pinup girls & rockabilly bands and it was a long day at Mooneyes


----------



## Mark Allard (Dec 12, 2016)

1951 Western Flyer Motorbike


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Connor (Dec 13, 2016)

~1958 Schwinn Panther II (almost done with the restoration)
~1948 Schwinn B607
~1970s Swing Bike

-Connor


----------



## cds2323 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## mrg (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## DonChristie (Dec 14, 2016)

Rearranged some lights in the garage and this happens!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 19, 2016)

From MLC 12--just cool. V/r Shawn


----------



## mrg (Dec 19, 2016)

Cool, is the gear hooked to the ND 2 spd. clutch? jackshaft?, like to see more pics of that, is it still around ao was it torn apart?, cabers, anyone?. I have something similar, 39 sports model Hawthorne with a kickstart B&S and friction drive but that's for another thread.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 19, 2016)

mrg said:


> Cool, is the gear hooked to the ND 2 spd. clutch? jackshaft?, like to see more pics of that, is it still around ao was it torn apart?, cabers, anyone?. I have something similar, 39 sports model Hawthorne with a kickstart B&S and friction drive but that's for another thread.




I took that pic at MLC 2012. I may have more pics of it. If so I'll post in the other thread you started. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 19, 2016)

Here is a cool one from MLC 16. V/r Shawn


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 19, 2016)

Here's a couple from tonight just getting started here....


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## dfa242 (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Dec 20, 2016)

Low tide makes a big beach


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## bobcycles (Dec 23, 2016)

There is, or was, a small bike shop in Tillamook Oregon.  It was run out of a house, which in recent years, sadly, burnt pretty bad. The woman who looked after the property was a tough nut to crack, but I always made an attempt when driving through town to win her over.  On my last journey there I happened to call on the day before the city took possession of the property, that was late Sept. There was a back building with stuff in it, and the house supposedly was filled with bike junk.  The house, though badly burned, was mostly secure and intact.
If anyone is near Tillamook, get ahold of the city and see if you can do a 'clean out' Lol.  Doubtful that could happen but you never know......
The rusty parts above pic were in a box in the yard, all rusted to that even copperish/ochre that only the North west coastal rains can dispense.


----------



## gtflyte (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 24, 2016)

On a recurring theme....

happy holidays cabers


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## mrg (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## saladshooter (Dec 27, 2016)

Twins


----------



## Hobo Bill (Dec 27, 2016)

just lookin'


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 27, 2016)

.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## mike j (Jan 2, 2017)

....


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 2, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> View attachment 399464



Cool plate,I lived in B-C back in the mid 80's


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## mike j (Jan 12, 2017)

....


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jan 12, 2017)

next to kar-toonin'...readin' is flambastic...eh!


----------



## catfish (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## TR6SC (Jan 21, 2017)

Late 40s/early 50s French Randonneur Cycle. Mon Dieu!!


----------



## Derrick (Jan 22, 2017)

Crusty old lobdell soaking in pb blaster


----------



## COB (Jan 22, 2017)

January 21, 2017 ride.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## saladshooter (Jan 27, 2017)

Stainless Bananas
Need a few more parts


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 30, 2017)

O.G. Chain treads.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Hobo Bill (Feb 3, 2017)

just waitin' about......................


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 4, 2017)

...from 1899 Columbia chainless . V/r Shawn


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 11, 2017)

What's left of a cloth covered hard wire someone used for many years as a hub shiner.


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## mike j (Feb 14, 2017)

On the arroyo today.


----------



## None (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## JerryP42 (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## Rusty Rider (Feb 22, 2017)

Rusty Riders


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 25, 2017)

pedal_junky said:


> View attachment 427538



Oooooo...that's a nice chain


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Hobo Bill (Feb 28, 2017)

pulled some old bicycle stuff from out under the bed........


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 3, 2017)

STILL LIFE.....FOREVER ON THE NET....


----------



## mazdaflyer (Mar 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TR6SC (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 3, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## TR6SC (Mar 8, 2017)

Down to the studs. Tomorrow we run some drains and gas lines. The bike is for emergency gardware store rubs.


----------



## bikeyard (Mar 10, 2017)

..........


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## blasterracing (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## BLWNMNY (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## None (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 29, 2017)

.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 1, 2017)

Balloon tire


----------



## birdzgarage (May 1, 2017)




----------



## oldfart36 (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Thonyv1974_ (May 2, 2017)

........ soon to be ours. .........


----------



## mike j (May 2, 2017)

Now that's patina !


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Freqman1 (May 2, 2017)

Desireé said:


> View attachment 435836 View attachment 435837 View attachment 435838 View attachment 435839 View attachment 435840



Looks like someone is getting pretty good with the 'ol camera. Nice shots Dez! V/r Shawn


----------



## None (May 2, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks like someone is getting pretty good with the 'ol camera. Nice shots Dez! V/r Shawn




Thank You! @Freqman1


----------



## tripple3 (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Thonyv1974_ (May 3, 2017)

..


----------



## TR6SC (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Thonyv1974_ (May 5, 2017)

tikicruiser said:


> War time sprocket maybe?View attachment 310112



Looks exactly like the one on our 45 Wards Hawthorne. ....


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (May 5, 2017)

..


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (May 6, 2017)

..


----------



## Rusty Rider (May 13, 2017)

Rotal Cycle


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (May 13, 2017)

DX..


----------



## Lance Vangraham (May 14, 2017)

36 Rollfast


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (May 17, 2017)

..


----------



## TR6SC (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## SCFlyGuy (Jul 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 15, 2017)

1896 Iver Johnson tandem on the wall at Dave's bike shop Idaho Falls Idaho


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## SCFlyGuy (Jul 16, 2017)

Thanks freqman1!!   This is my first restoration.   Here are a couple of more stills. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## buickmike (Sep 3, 2017)

Morning


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Oldbikes (Nov 20, 2017)

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171121/

[ATTACH=full]712503[/ATTACH]


----------



## Oldbikes (Nov 20, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## Hobo Bill (Nov 21, 2017)

read a BOOK....

[


----------



## onecatahula (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 19, 2017)

.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## Robertriley (Jun 23, 2018)

Rusty Rider said:


> Rotal Cycle
> 
> View attachment 466300
> 
> ...



Where was this bike made?


----------



## TR6SC (Jun 23, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> Where was this bike made?



Mt Roubidoux?


----------



## onecatahula (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 23, 2020)

Huffmans tribute to Spirit of St Louis


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## eureka1 (Mar 6, 2020)

wards tire patch kits came with 49 Hawthorne bike.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 24, 2020)

Waiting to be loved


----------



## mrg (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Mar 25, 2020)

Day 2, tube 2, walk home #2


----------



## 1motime (Mar 25, 2020)

mrg said:


> Day 2, tube 2, walk home #2View attachment 1161547
> View attachment 1161548



Behind the 8 ball..


----------



## onecatahula (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## onecatahula (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## charnleybob (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 28, 2020)

1934 & 1935 Huffman


----------



## mrg (Mar 28, 2020)

1motime said:


> Behind the 8 ball..


----------



## 1motime (Mar 28, 2020)

mrg said:


> View attachment 1162973



You got that right!


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## cds2323 (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## cds2323 (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Apr 1, 2020)

Really like the colors on the 38 Henderson


----------



## onecatahula (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## OZ1972 (Apr 23, 2020)

Misc. wallhangers


----------



## OZ1972 (Apr 23, 2020)

In rust we trust


----------



## OZ1972 (Apr 23, 2020)

Box of goodies


----------



## OZ1972 (Apr 23, 2020)

Love this thread


----------



## OZ1972 (Apr 23, 2020)

Junk box


----------



## Freqman1 (May 6, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Maskadeo (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Maskadeo (May 8, 2020)




----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (May 9, 2020)

*You tell me  *


----------



## onecatahula (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Maskadeo (May 15, 2020)




----------



## HARPO (May 15, 2020)




----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (May 23, 2020)

*Heres a 5 Bar,and beings we are on the subject of Bss,I miss my Bar, my Beers,my Buddies,my Bets,my Bookie,,and we will get through this

*


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## bike (Oct 9, 2020)

Gorgeous horns!


----------



## mrg (Oct 9, 2020)

54 Firebird!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 7, 2021)

bike said:


> Gorgeous horns!



...missing PG....
Horn mounted for countless Smiles.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Apr 8, 2021)

(1937/M.S.K.)    












Have a bless day with...
 family.!! and friends.!!


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Apr 8, 2021)

Felixnegron said:


> (1937/M.S.K.)
> View attachment 1387855
> 
> View attachment 1387854
> ...



QDLB saludos Felix! It's a long journey, but I know the time/days spent w your son are invaluable*!*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## rustNspokes (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## ian (Apr 10, 2021)

rustNspokes said:


> View attachment 1388743



Your hometown is Ryderwood? Washington state?


----------



## rustNspokes (Apr 11, 2021)

Nope, wrong coast.


ian said:


> Your hometown is Ryderwood? Washington state?


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 11, 2021)

Old favorite.


----------



## ian (Apr 25, 2021)

I started traveling with a sharp knife and lucky me, I found part of a local red-eared squirrel.


----------



## REC (Apr 28, 2021)

Was at Pete's last Thursday - Coolest thing there was Buddy. What an ambitious dog! The bike stuff was cool to, but Buddy made me miss Fred that much more. Oh yeah, and I picked this bike up...Brought From California to Georgia, was previously owned by Sal Palumbo. Pretty nice piece!




What a trip!!! Thanks Pete!!
REC


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 1, 2021)

still here


----------



## mrg (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## OZ1972 (Aug 7, 2021)

A few cool close ups , very cool thread !


----------



## OZ1972 (Aug 8, 2021)

Signs i made !


----------



## OZ1972 (Aug 8, 2021)

Check out the LOAD of bikes i donated to our sons boy scout troop , they are going to fix them up & sell them to raise money for the troop


----------



## Junkman Bob (Aug 8, 2021)

OZ1972 said:


> Check out the LOAD of bikes i donated to our sons boy scout troop , they are going to fix them up & sell them to raise money for the troop
> 
> View attachment 1459802
> 
> ...



Great cause and skill leaned


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Rusty72 (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## 1motime (Jul 25, 2022)




----------

